

Announcing ESPNALPS, Open API to submit live sports information - prasincs

We have just launched ESPNALPS http://www.espnalps.com - an experimental open API to collect local sports data from College Lacrosse and Basketball Games. We have also announced a competition open to college students to see what kinds of apps they can write against the API. We welcome any kind of feedback you may have. 
Currently the registration for competition is open to College students with .edu email addresses.
Official announcement: http://frontrow.espn.go.com/2012/02/calling-all-software-developers-enter-the-espn-alps-competition/
======
kylenstone
This is a fantastic opportunity for anybody who follows sports and hopes to
work at a start-up when they finish college. Start-ups are really hungry for
people who master these kinds of skills right now.

------
miros
Note: there is a competition associated with the API - $10,000 in prizes are
up for grabs. More details here: <http://www.espnalps.com/details>

------
prasincs
Link: <https://www.espnalps.com>

